# Puppy teeth issue



## rainmaker (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a toy who had retained puppy teeth right beside the adult canines as they were growing in. When I took her to have her spayed the vet pulled them at the same time since she was already under anaesthesia. Retained puppy teeth need to come out or they will interfere with the proper growth of adult teeth. Hope this helps you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy took ages to lose her puppy canines - my vet looked at them, and felt that as they were not affecting the growth of the adult teeth there was no need to rush to pull them. They eventually came out just when I'd made an appointment to have them pulled, at around 8 months. A Papillon breeder I know never has them pulled before 12 months, unless there is an alignment issue with the adult teeth. Toys often tend to retain their puppy teeth - watchful waiting is probably your friend, unless they are forcing the adult teeth to grow at an unacceptable angle.


----------



## meme (Jul 3, 2011)

oh I'm glad to read this. I just realised the other day that Rubi still seemed to have her puppy teeth at her canines*. Our vet had a look too but didn't say anything. I didn't realise it was a thing. I'll ask next time we are in whether we need to address it or not..(*canines I think?? the ones sort of at the corner at the top)


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's too early to tell if they will be interfering with the permanent canines. I'm hoping they don't need to be pulled. My neighbors dog's weren't interfering with the permanent teeth, but it did come out 'violently' while playing with a toy and it was bleeding hours later


----------



## rainmaker (Mar 23, 2010)

When Crystal's puppy teeth were definately interferring with the canines coming in, thats the only reason I had them removed at 6 months. The vet I use has been my vet for the last 12 years and specializes in canine dental care and I trust her opinion so I opted to have them removed to prevent further problems.


----------

